# Ben Gordon appreciation thread...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give it up for my main man Ben Gee-Z. 

The soon to be ROY is really turning things up a notch. You haven't seen anything yet.

"Go Chicago... it's yo birthday."
:djparty:


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

:yes:





And we ain't tradin' him, HKF!!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe how clutch this kid is. He has this extra gear in the 4th qtr which u rarely see at the beginning of the game. I don't think we win a single close game of our season w/o him on the team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Ben has hit some big shots down the stretch of the games they've won too. I'm glad we have such a potent scorer on the team. Ben is dangerous. He'll have to get up over 20 PPG to win rookie of the year, since his other numbers aren't impressive, but him and Deng will be 1st team definitely.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

You're totally right. The scary thing with Ben is that there's more to his game that we haven't even seen yet!

Man oh man I am so happy with our draft picks this year


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

i wonder how he'd do in the 3 point shoot out


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Jamal Who ?


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

hah! and to think a month a go....there were soooo many threads on "trade BG and Curry for Pietrus, Biendrins, DD, Cliffy" 

LMAO.....good thing pax has some patience...im tellin u guys, u guys need to have more faith


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

Some people have mentioned that Ben Gordon is Jordan's man. Is this true, or is Jordan just really high on him? 

Thanks.

and woot!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>svanacore</b>!
> Some people have mentioned that Ben Gordon is Jordan's man. Is this true, or is Jordan just really high on him?
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull05.html

Gordon already has received an impressive endorsement. Former Bulls superstar Michael Jordan took a quick liking to him while playing with him at Hoops the Gym this summer and even invited Gordon to his house ''several times.''

Michael is a guy who pays attention to sports and had heard my name before,'' Gordon said. ''His wife [Juanita] works in real estate and she helped me find my new house. But when Michael and I met and started talking it was like we have known each other for a long time. He kind of took me under his wings, played with me, talked with me and showed me a lot of the little things on the court to make me better. It's a real good experience any time you play with the best player to ever play the game.''


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

trade Gordon while his value is high. 

J/k...

I am so glad Paxson took him at #3.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

When I saw Gordon last year at UConn in the Big East Championship game (I think against Pittsburgh), and he just took over at the end, even I think after a bad shooting night, I knew he'd be a great player in the clutch. 

We could have our closer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone know where I could find some Gordon pics in a home or away Bulls jersey. I hate the fact that Bulls pics are so rare.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm liking it. I'm liking it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Anyone know where I could find some Gordon pics in a home or away Bulls jersey. I hate the fact that Bulls pics are so rare.












check this out.

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/teams/photos/CHI

switch the end of the filenames from _lower.jpg to _1024x768.jpg


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Paxson!

Fire Skiles!

Trade Gordon!

Blow up the team!

Fire everybody!




Ben's got star -- not point guard, but star -- written all over him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now that's what I'm talking about Spongy.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Jamal Who ?


Some 24-year old scrub who averages 20 ppg for the 13-11 Knicks. We never seem to hear about him on this board.

I knew Ben would be solid, but not this early and definitely not closing out games. I don't want to harp too much on him yet, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Proud to be one of the few who has been adament from the beginning that Ben would be a star. I never had a doubt. He's well on his way. :yes:


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!


Did he make that dunk?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is such an impressive talent.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he make that dunk?


Look at the face closely, doesn't he look like jordan?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he make that dunk?


Snap!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its official..the only group of posters more manic than the knick board is the Chi board....

now you Love Gordon???


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Hire Paxson!

Hire Skiles!

Give Kirk humorous nickname!

Andres deliver judo chop!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at the face closely, doesn't he look like jordan?


How many points did he score today? *23* 

hmmm..

who was watching the game tonight in the box? Jordan.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

If you add the same number of inches as #7 (his jersey number), he's probably the same height as MJ, too!

Freaky.



:laugh:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at the face closely, doesn't he look like jordan?


If you look briefly at it... :laugh:

Ben is a star in the making.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I remember hearing a couple years back that Jim Calhoun though Ben Gordon was the most talent player he's ever had at UCONN. The guy has a pretty unique combonation of skills. He's got all the athleticism and size you'd expect out of a premier PG (S. Francis, Baron, Starberry) but he also has the lethel perimeter J of an unathletic player who only sticks around because of his long range shooting. I can't think of a player who has come out in recent memory with upper-echolon athletic talent and a absolutely pure stroke.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> I remember hearing a couple years back that Jim Calhoun though Ben Gordon was the most talent player he's ever had at UCONN. The guy has a pretty unique combonation of skills. He's got all the athleticism and size you'd expect out of a premier PG (S. Francis, Baron, Starberry) but he also has the lethel perimeter J of an unathletic player who only sticks around because of his long range shooting. I can't think of a player who has come out in recent memory with upper-echolon athletic talent and a absolutely pure stroke.


And Calhoun was right. Ben locking himself into a gym and working on his game during the summer of 2000 instead of playing AAU ball helped him in the long run. Gordon will be a better pro individually then all the UConn players Calhoun has coached. When he gets more confident driving and dishing, you'll see one of the more complete guards in the NBA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rawse, you know how to make me smile this holiday season. 

I hate becoming attached to the players like I do, but I just can't help it. When Vladimir Radmanovic starts doing this next year, I will be running around like a little school girl.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

:yes: 

:laugh:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

SPLITS G	MIN	FG%	3P%	FT%	STL	BLK	TO	OFF	DEF	TOT	AST	PTS

December	12	23.6	.488	.516	.818	0.50	0.00	2.8	0.8	1.6	2.3	1.8	13.2



Chech out his numbers for December so far! (I'm looking at the FG and 3PT %)


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Did he make that dunk?


I knew some wisenheimer would point that out. 

He may have missed it, but did you see his mad hops? Sick. 
(He can jump really high. Awesome.)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ben Gordon did play well offensively last night. He really was clutch and seemed able to score at will. Still, lets not forget that Stoudemire burned him badly on several occassions and ended up having a pretty nice game on Ben as well. BG can absolutely be a star but he needs to work on the defensive end of things.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> rawse, you know how to make me smile this holiday season.
> 
> I hate becoming attached to the players like I do, but I just can't help it. When Vladimir Radmanovic starts doing this next year, I will be running around like a little school girl.


Vlad has been awesome for a couple weeks now. He isn't starting, but he's getting 30-35 minutes a game. Shooting 40% on treys and moving around extremely well. I dunno, he just looked quicker this season than ever before.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3522/gamelog


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ya'll remember what Jalen Rose said about him earlier this year? About how he wouldn't be able to fill JC's void and how he wouldn't be the player WE thought he would be.

HAHAHAHHHhhhaa


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> BG can absolutely be a star but he needs to work on the defensive end of things.


He's actually been pretty good at keeping his man in front of him recently and he's been more agressive. His only prollem is, taller defenders are going to school or him regardless.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> 
> 
> He's actually been pretty good at keeping his man in front of him recently and he's been more agressive. His only prollem is, taller defenders are going to school or him regardless.


Stoudemire ran off screens against Gordon all night long....


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Big deal....just another lesson in defense that Gordon will take note of and grow from.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Stoudemire ran off screens against Gordon all night long....


That's the only way a guy like Damon can get open. He'll learn. Not comparing, but Crawford has been in the league for 5 years now and still is a pathetic defender. I'll go with Ben's learning curve anyday.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

_Stoudemire ran off screens against Gordon all night long...._ 

Dude barely played a 1/4 of NBA basketball and already we're deeming him as a defensive liability.

If Gordon didn't live, sleep, eat and breathe enhancing his overall game....I'd be concerned as well....but we really should just sit back and allow the kid to grow into his game before we place premature judgements on him.

He's already made significant strides to the point where he's been a factor in almost ALL of the Bulls victories....and it wasn't long ago that folks here deemed Ben a bust and start offering trade scenarios.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

K---thats what several seasons of losing badly does to fans.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Krazy!!!</b>!
> _Stoudemire ran off screens against Gordon all night long...._
> 
> Dude barely played a 1/4 of NBA basketball and already we're deeming him as a defensive liability.
> ...


I'm not saying that Gordon can't get better or that his offensive production isn't great. I love what Gordon has been doing but almost everyone who plays ball has some deficencies in their game and Gordon's is defense...pure and simple.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

_I'm not saying that Gordon can't get better or that his offensive production isn't great. I love what Gordon has been doing but almost everyone who plays ball has some deficencies in their game and Gordon's is defense...pure and simple._ 

If that's the case then Gordon should simply play through them. The only way to strengthen ones deficiencies is to constantly work on it. And with the attitude that Gordon has....I'm quite confident that he'll get better.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The soon to be ROY is really turning things up a notch. You haven't seen anything yet.


I've been saying he'd be ROY since May and I still believe he can have as good a chance or better for ROY as Howard or Okafor.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

the whole height thing is really dumb. its making me sick that people simply cant get over the few inches. i mean look at the big picture, how many teams that actually run their big guards to post up ? not many right? even if they do, how many times do they do it in a game? it's not like ben is playing the center/pf positions. i think speed is more imporatnt than height for guards. 
yes we saw michael finley posted us up some in that mavs vs bulls game, but that's like nelson, u know he was just trying to show people that he's the mismatch genius or something. i think this mistmatch thing is really overrated. the media always hype the mismatches. it's not as imporatnt as people think over a course of an entire game. players determines wins in the NBA, not heights/weights. and we almost won that game, actually we should have.

then u look at the other side of the picture, how many times do we penetrate into the pain and dish off for good open shots? theres nothing the other team guards can stop us from penetrating with 2 PGs on the floor. it really does wonders for our spacing, we are just too fast. we break down defense like they dont even exist. then on the open court, how many teams can keep up with us? or ben gordon?? once again, this height thing is really really stupid. 

people look at ben gordon and see he's short, they automatically assume hes not a good defender, or will get posted up. so what if he gets posted up a few times a game, not like the other big guard gonna score everytime. heights arent as important when u r not playing inside trying to block shots and rebounds. 

ok people just get over this ben gordon is not good in def thingy. who cares. we are winning, we are running the teams to the ground with our lighting quick 2 PGs system.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Height does matters and it doesn't have anything to do with posting up when it comes to perimeter players. It has to do with contesting shots. You can't expect a 6'2 guard to contest a 6'7 guard's shot on a regular basis. They are at a disadvantage. However, for all that Gordon gives up, he makes up for it on the other end, because there aren't many guys in the NBA with his knack for catching fire and putting the ball in basket. He can actually shoot too (unlike an Iverson, who takes a lot of shots and is streaky).


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Height does matters and it doesn't have anything to do with posting up when it comes to perimeter players. It has to do with contesting shots.


This is a good point. The idea of big SGs taking smaller guys into the post is almost a myth. Jordan did it, especially as he aged. Kobe can do it, though his post game isn't quite as dominant as I think it should be. McGrady can do it some. Maybe Pierce, and Bonzi. Otherwise, what SGs operate out of the post regularly? Gordon will have more trouble getting a hand in those guys' faces on the perimeter than he will getting backed into the post.


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

"Mighty Mouse" had his way with Gordon?

Well you can put Jordan, (Penny) Hardaway and Kobe Bryant in that group of folks who had/has a tough time containing "Mighty Mouse."

Remember way back when the Bulls played the Raptors on the road and "Mighty Mouse" did a move on Ron Harper which made poor Ronny fall on his back holding both of his knees?


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Allen Iverson, in the 2001 NBA Finals, made Kobe, a 6'7" defender look silly at times.

And let's not forget the 2002 WCFs in which Mike Bibby gave the taller Laker defenders all kinds of fits.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

I love his demeanor. Seems humble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I've subscribed to this thread, but I just wanted to say I appreciate Ben.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can envision a day in the not-too-distant future where Ben Gordon's image is as omnipresent and inescapable all across Chicago -- nay, the nation -- as Lenin's was in Soviet Russia.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I can envision a day in the not-too-distant future where Ben Gordon's image is as omnipresent and inescapable all across Chicago -- nay, the nation -- as Lenin's was in Soviet Russia.


V.I. Gordon? 
:thinking:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

EDIT:

whoops, picture already posted...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Red Kerr keeps saying that all Ben Gordon needs is a peek at the basket and it will go in.

I think Ben's nickname should be Peek. No one has a nic like that. They have The Answer, The Truth, C-Webb, The Matrix, blah blah blah. I'm gonna call Ben "Peek" from now on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heck of a game for the rook tonight. I was doing some upgrading on my desk/laptops, but what a bitter defeat. Bulls had a chance in this on. Ah well.

27 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists. When he learns the NBA game, unstoppable is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Heck of a game for the rook tonight. I was doing some upgrading on my desk/laptops, but what a bitter defeat. Bulls had a chance in this on. Ah well.
> 
> 27 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists. When he learns the NBA game, unstoppable is the word that comes to mind.


That 17 point outburst in the 2nd quarter was nothing short of amazing. I would rather have seen him save it for the 4th quarter, but the Bulls seriously missed Eddy Curry's low post scoring, and Ben's 2nd quarter heroics were the only thing that kept them in the game. Even though we lost the game, I get more excited about BG every game. Also noteworthy is that he only had 2 turnovers against a tough Pistons defense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> That 17 point outburst in the 2nd quarter was nothing short of amazing. I would rather have seen him save it for the 4th quarter, but the Bulls seriously missed Eddy Curry's low post scoring, and Ben's 2nd quarter heroics were the only thing that kept them in the game. Even though we lost the game, I get more excited about BG every game. Also noteworthy is that he only had 2 turnovers against a tough Pistons defense.


The substitution patterns are still very perplexing to me, but I'm going to stop using Skiles as a scapegoat. I guess I should tell myself this is the growing process of a young team, but when you look at the Eastern Conference landscape currently, these are winnable games that the Bulls seem to give away at the end. Very disheartening after competing for 40 semi-odd minutes.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All I have to say is this in regards to Dolla...

HKF = right on the money.

That said, I'm still not sold on him being a full-fledged PG. Not that that's a bad thing. Star combos who can dominate games (while knowing how to _play_ the game) are nice, too. Very nice.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> All I have to say is this in regards to Dolla...
> 
> HKF = right on the money.
> ...


Who's the star combo ? Ben/Eddy ?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Combo guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

31 for minister Ben.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Check my location.  

<-------------


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

It will be interesting to see when Skiles decides to start Gordon. Holding him back a little while longer I believe won't do Gordon any harm.

He has to be a real contender for 6th man of the year if he keeps this up.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Before the season started I questioned whether Gordon would be able to be a dominate scorer and a franchise level talent at the NBA level, and I'm more than happy to say I was wrong.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Not only did he score 31 against Philly, but he did it in only 25 minutes! This guy might be the best scorer per 48 mins in the league by the end of the season.

Also, he played great D on AI. I remember how lost he looked on D in the exhibition games, and it's like it's not even the same guy. Good D has spread like a virus on this team.

If he can play solid D consistently he deserves 35-40 minutes a night as long as he can physically handle it, at which point he'd probably average about 30 points a game. 

The guy's a stud.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just wanted to throw another bump into this thread. 

Jamal who?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I appreciate. Man, do I appreciate!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I posted this on the NBA board, but I wanted to record it here:

My Ben Gordon moment from today was Nocioni hitting the three in crunch time. Late in the forth, the Bulls were reeling and NY was making their final push. Ben subbed in, and cooly delivered on two three point plays. Even though the Bulls were down they adopted Ben's air of confidence. Next break down the court Nocioni, who had been passing up shots all game long, calls for the ball and calmly drains a three. Bottom line, Ben makes players around him better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> I posted this on the NBA board, but I wanted to record it here:
> 
> My Ben Gordon moment from today was Nocioni hitting the three in crunch time. Late in the forth, the Bulls were reeling and NY was making their final push. Ben subbed in, and cooly delivered on two three point plays. Even though the Bulls were down they adopted Ben's air of confidence. Next break down the court Nocioni, who had been passing up shots all game long, calls for the ball and calmly drains a three. Bottom line, Ben makes players around him better.


I agree and the Bulls seem to walk with an air of confidence in the closing minutes of games. I guess that's what happens when you bring guys like Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon and Deng to your team. They are just used to winning and in the 4th, they want to continue winning. It's no shock that all 4 of these guys played in the final four, with two having National Championship rings.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree and the Bulls seem to walk with an air of confidence in the closing minutes of games. I guess that's what happens when you bring guys like Duhon, Hinrich, Gordon and Deng to your team. They are just used to winning and in the 4th, they want to continue winning. It's no shock that all 4 of these guys played in the final four, with two having National Championship rings.


add the gold-medalist Nocioni to that group. He's a nutball, but he wants to win as badly as anyone on the floor and is willing to step up.

I've been one of the most optimistic regarding Pax's decisions, but even I didn't think these rookies would become clutch performers this quickly. And props to Skiles for pulling the right strings in this one. Noc and Deng played together down the stretch, he gave Gordon a quick breather in the 4th before he got it going, but sent him back in with _just_ enough time for him to bring us home.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

How in the world does he make that? Just a sensational shot.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the boys from dime smack surely appreciate "flash gordon":

http://www.dimemag.com/smack.asp

*If you missed it, Ben Gordon’s floating baseline runner in MSG was a thing of beauty. The fact that it helped the Bulls win their seventh straight game is simply remarkable. With the score knotted at 86 and the clock winding down, the former UConn star dribbled right and let it fly. The ball tickled the twine for his 13th point of the quarter with just .1 still lit on the big board. That dagger also pierced Jamal Crawford doubly, ruining his return to action and destroying his chance to gain revenge on his former employer.*

and check out the back page of the *new york post today!* that's a keeper. 

:yes: 

http://nypost.com/


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

That is just a great picture of gordon hitting the game winning shot. Man he is like floating in air. Jordanisk.

I said in the beginning of the year that i would rather have the bulls team than the knicks. They look like the redux of last years bulls. Soft, soft, and soft with no heart. But all i heard was the knicks are in first place in their division, going to the playoffs, yada, yada, yada. Well i think the bulls will be in the playoffs and just maybe the knicks will be watching from home.

I was in chicago and caught the bulls knicks game on sat and you could see during warmups that the bulls looked cocky. you could just see how they could not wait for the game to start. The knicks looked like they were waiting for something bad to happen. Same thing watching the game monday afternoon. The knicks play not to lose and the bulls are playing to win.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ben is amazing. This team needed a closer and by God we got us one. Ben will take it.


----------



## The Gipper (Dec 27, 2004)

Ben is the man. This thread should have 2000 posts in it by the time we win our first playoff series since Jordan this April.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

Research my posts...I told yall before the draft he was the man to grab. Mutha Fugger has ice water all through his veins. I knew it after he beat our ***(DePaul) in the tournament. And people questioned his handles...I saw him blow past Marbury (possibly one of the quickest guys in the L) and Crawford multiple times.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This guy is gunna be STAR:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned he's the Bulls best player and franchise.

I appreciate Ben.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> As far as I'm concerned he's the Bulls best player and franchise.
> 
> I appreciate Ben.


HKF - I sure hope you read RunTMC's article about Ben - if someone would really really really enjoy it It's you.

Now for Bens Feb Numbers in the 6 games so far:

18.7 ppg
0.442 fg%
0.478 3p%!!
0.806 ft%
3.8 rbds
1.7 ast
7 to's in those 6 games (way less then before)! Last 2 games 0 to's.

In 28.8 minutes PG

Big reason for us being 3-3 in Feb!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> As far as I'm concerned he's the Bulls best player and franchise.
> 
> I appreciate Ben.


What a difference he's made, no doubt.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

is Ben gordon going to be a poor man's iverson when he reaches his prime? is he going to post up 25ppg with 5+assists a night constantly? as much as I like Ben, i still think Curry is still the most important piece of the team. this team will go as far as Curry takes them. with Gordon being the 2nd option.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

> http://www.sportsline.com/nba/teams/photos/CHI





> switch the end of the filenames from _lower.jpg to _1024x768.jpg


How can I do that ? I can't determine the pictures' path !


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't know if Ben will end up being the career scorer that AI is, but I do think that he can be an overall better player than AI, if he is willing to constantly work on the flaws in his game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

When the Bulls drafted Gordon I remember thinking that maybe he's special.... maybe he can thrive in this league of giants being a 6'2" scorer. 

It looks like he can.

He's different than AI. He's a more efficient scorer... does not seem to force things... he also does not play with the manic energy of an Iverson. Less steals... fewer forced shots... does not need to be the focal point 24/7.

Gordon is a tough player to get your head around.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

He looked very comfortable out there last night. He was less a pure scorer and more of a playmaker. Very good to see!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the appreciation continues...

ok, so this isn't a nickname idea but more of a movie character comparison that i have been thinking of for a while now:

_he's like the character Harvey Keitel played in "Pulp Fiction" - Winston "the Wolf" Wolfe._

he comes in, and just takes care of things, expecially late in games. no questions asked. icewater in the veins. job done. next. 

and sometimes i do find myself letting out a little howl with some of the shots he makes!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

You know, a lot of times Ben has been creating his own shot, which he is now doing with great alacrity. However, what I saw tonight in the fourth, with him running around a screen, catching and shooting, is just as good or better. All he needs is just that one bit of daylight. I'd be as confident with him taking one of those shots as Miller or Hamilton, or any of the great midrange shooters in the game. You're surprised when one actually rims out. 

Ben's passing and playmaking is getting better too.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Ben's passing and playmaking is getting better too.


That wide-open look he got Deng to put the Bulls up 13 was a great example of how he's learning to draw pressure and dish.

My goal for Ben in the second half is to have some games where he gets 5-6 assists in the fourth quarter.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Once again, we must learn to appreciate the Ben. Don't be afraid, come into the light.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I see the light and I am going to the light. The light is 

BEN GORDON

He was unreal tonight!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I had a test, so I couldn't watch the game, but his boxscore line is absolutely amazing. 29 points in 24 minutes? 6-9 3 point FGs? 9-21 overall shooting? Amazing. He's so efficient.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL HKF.... :laugh: 

I don't know what else to say about Gordon at this point. Its just thrilling to watch him close out games. Damn


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

superdave said:


> LOL HKF.... :laugh:
> 
> I don't know what else to say about Gordon at this point. Its just thrilling to watch him close out games. Damn


Winning makes one philosophical my good sir. I think we are all gleaming right about now. :wink:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Offensive Phd for Ben.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> Winning makes one philosophical my good sir. I think we are all gleaming right about now. :wink:


Philosophical? More like... hysterical  I was screaming at the TV (so were my neighbors too b/c I could hear them) Gotta love those thin apt. city walls


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man he's good. I'm so glad I spent 120 bucks on one of his autographed rookie jersey cards.... he's becoming my favorite player.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He is an assassin!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

I think I'm one of the few people who never wanted to trade this guy, and this is exactly why.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> I had a test, so I couldn't watch the game, but his boxscore line is absolutely amazing. 29 points in 24 minutes? 6-9 3 point FGs? 9-21 overall shooting? Amazing. He's so efficient.


He started the 4th quarter out at 2-9 with 9 points and didn't come in until there were 6 minutes left in the game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> He started the 4th quarter out at 2-9 with 9 points and didn't come in until there were 6 minutes left in the game.


...wow.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

according to ESPN, he "leads the NBA with 15 games scoring 10 or more points in the fourth quarter."

dang. ROY?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

7thwatch said:


> according to ESPN, he "leads the NBA with 15 games scoring 10 or more points in the fourth quarter."
> 
> dang. ROY?


He better be and I said even when people were touting Okafor that Gordon should be ROY. Why? Because he's winning the Bulls basketball games and at the end of the day that's what matters.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

:headbang: 

What is there to say?

Gor-DONE!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FIVE, count 'em, FIVE 3 pointers in Q4 and overtime.

SIX, count 'em, SIX rebounds, too.

3 assists, just 2 TO.

It only took him overtime minutes to get 25 for the game.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Ben was having an unspectacular game through the first 3 quarters. But when he was brought in for Kirk who totally bricked a jumper w/ around 5 mins ago, Ben literally carried us. It amazes me that this guy is so clutch. I cant wait for what the future holds for Gordon. 

If the Bulls make the playoffs Gordon deserves @ least the ROY or 6th man of the year award (call me an ultimate homer but IMO he deserves both).


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Benny Gordon is the man.

I wish he was in Kings uni. :sad:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true



> Ben Gordon has a .446 three-point percentage after Tuesday night's game, where he shot 6 of 9. If he maintains that percentage, it would mark the highest percentage for a rookie in league history. Wesley Person shot .436 for the 1994-95 Phoenix Suns. …


Was the 1994-95 season when the NBA shortened the 3 point line? I could have swore it was. Looks like Gordon is looking to break another record...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

superdave said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...ry?coll=cs-bulls-headlines&ctrack=1&cset=true
> 
> 
> 
> Was the 1994-95 season when the NBA shortened the 3 point line? I could have swore it was. Looks like Gordon is looking to break another record...


Coming into the light as we speak... and it's a party going on SD. :djparty:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> FIVE, count 'em, FIVE 3 pointers in Q4 and overtime.
> 
> SIX, count 'em, SIX rebounds, too.
> 
> ...



Some of those boards were in situations in which he emerged from a crowd of 5 or 6 guys and somehow came away with the ball. Amazing for a 6-2 guard. He should have had another 3 pointer if it weren't for Chandler's offensive foul. This guy is incrediible in the 4th quarter.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bens Feb stats:

19.9 pts
0.449 fg%
0.524 3p%!!
3.7 rbds
1.9 ast

In 27.6 minutes a game.

He's gotta take ROM 2nd time in a row ----> ROY???

He also scored (even in cavs game) more than 10 points in the 4t for what - 16th time (passing Worthy among Rooks).

Overall stats:

He just passed the 30 point per 48 mark  

7th in PP48 - 30.1.
5th in 3p% with 0.449% 

Bens stat page


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bullet said:


> Bens Feb stats:
> 
> 19.9 pts
> 0.449 fg%
> ...



You're singing to me right now bullet. Singing... LALALALALALA :makeout:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Gordon led the Bulls with 22 points and *scored in double figures during the fourth quarter for a league-high 18th time this season* . Curry added 17 points and 8 rebounds. Kirk Hinrich helped limit Allen to 4-of-16 shooting, though Seattle's top scorer managed 17 points.


18th Time - Thats Nuts! (once every 3 games a DD 4th Q)

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp 

6th in scoring per 48 with 30.2 - list!

Ray Allen and HKF agree:



> "I was there last year when [the University of Connecticut] won the championship in San Antonio,'' Allen said. "I told our guys in the locker room as early as then that Ben was the best player in college. Emeka Okafor [Gordon's college teammate] was the most dominant player. But talent-wise as a scorer who controls the team, he was the best player in college. He's got the all-around package.''


http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull121.html


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I started a thread not too long ago asking the question whether Gordon is the most clutch (regular season) rookie of all time? I got criticized for the most part, as people said Magic Johnson was more clutch...but honestly, did Magic lead the league in 4th quarter scoring like this as a rookie? Ben hit yet another gamewinner against the Sonics last night, and he's done that at least a dozen times this year. I really don't think there's ever been a rookie who has performed like that in the 4th.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I started a thread not too long ago asking the question whether Gordon is the most clutch (regular season) rookie of all time? I got criticized for the most part, as people said Magic Johnson was more clutch...but honestly, did Magic lead the league in 4th quarter scoring like this as a rookie? Ben hit yet another gamewinner against the Sonics last night, and he's done that at least a dozen times this year. I really don't think there's ever been a rookie who has performed like that in the 4th.


This is a non-question for me because I think he is the most clutch regular season rookie of all time.

But I got blasted yesterday in the game thread for saying that I thought he was one of the best clutch players in the game right now or something like that.

Showtyme in particular mentioned Mike Bibby as being better.

How do you think he stacks up to Mike Bibby ?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

All I know is that Bibby doesn't lead the league in double-digit 4th quarter scoring.

They're both good proven players when it comes to hitting a big shot...I'm not sure you could go wrong with either, though I think Ben is a bigger threat because he can drive or shoot equally well; Bibby from what I've seen is a great shooter but not as good at driving and finishing in traffic the way Ben can. But I also don't see the Kings enough, so I could be wrong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This must be bumped. LOL. Let your appreciation for the man out. I know you have it in you.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bump.


continuing appreciation and.....*HAPPY 22nd BIRTHDAY TO BEN GORDON!!*


:djparty:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eh hem, get ready for the playoffs because Hair Gordon will be doing this to Washington. You better believe it.


----------

